# 4 year old kid shredding Hellion at Highland MTB Park



## MR. evil (Oct 5, 2012)

ran across this over on MTBR, this kid rides better than most of us



hellion first ramp - YouTube


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 5, 2012)

His commentary is priceless.

"Yeah! Oh yeah buddy!"

Pretty sure I say most of the same stuff while I ride.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 7, 2012)

Here I am at 54 wishing I could do that. "No more 'Can I do that?' I can DO that!"


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 3, 2013)

that kid is a boss!


----------

